# Obesity and Diabetes: Immune Cells in Fat Tissue Explain the Link



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Obesity and Diabetes: Immune Cells in Fat Tissue Explain the Link ScienceDaily – Inflammation-causing cells in fat tissue may explain the link between obesity and diabetes, a team of Walter and Eliza Hall Institute researchers in Melbourne, Australia, has shown. The discovery, by Professor Len Harrison and Dr John Wentworth from the institute’s Autoimmunity and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

